# Is Ted insecure ??



## ElsieB (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Ted has now been with us a week. What a hard week it has been. We seem to have tackled the crate at night, but he still doesn't take himself in there on his own during the day ! Also we will not leave our side, wherever we go ted is right there under our feet. When we leave him in one room and go to another he cries for us and will not settle, even with treat and toys. Should I keep putting in another room and leaving him or keep putting him in his crate. I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing by letting him have full run if the downstairs when we are here ??


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Elsie, a week isn't very long, even though it might seem that way to you at the moment. when we first got Ellie she tended to follow us round a lot too, now we have had her for about seven weeks she is more settled and don't do this as much, but she still does some times.
I wonder why you aren't happy with him following you around and wanting to be with you? surely, it means that he loves you and trusts you and is just making sure that you dont leave him?.... I would have thought that was lovely as it shows that you must have been giving him good care and loving.
I am no dog expert but I would think that in time he would settle more but until then, just carry on the way you are, he loves you!


----------



## ElsieB (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah it is very lovely but I can't even have a shower without him crying !! I know it is still early days just need reassuring really that it is normal and that we are doing it right. Thanks


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ted sounds EXACTLY like Biscuit! He does still follow me round at 10 months but I have become immune to it now. It's harder when they are tiny as they get more 'under foot'. It sounds to me as if you are doing everything right. Cockapoos are real companion dogs and just want to be with you. Biscuit still wouldn't take himself to his crate during the day and as we are pretty much open plan downstairs, I just let me sleep where he wants during the day. The nice thing is that he's not demanding of my attention so I can just get on with my normal routine. x


----------



## ElsieB (Apr 25, 2012)

So when going upstairs just let him cry ?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Cockapoos are people dogs they love human company. Hattie followed me like a shadow for ages and even now at nearly 10 months gets up to follow me upstairs or out into the garden. I don't notice it really more conerned if I can't see her and it is all quiet! Because Minton has Hattie he does not follow me as much and in fact the two of them amuse themselves so I can sneak into the kitchen and get a cuppa all by myself now! At first I did find the clingyness a bit suffocating as my terriers were much more independent but I do love Hattie and Mintons affection. It is good for your puppy to spend short periods alone knowing you will soon be back you could start by popping him in his crate whilst you hoover etc so you are focused on a task and not worrying about what pup is doing and gradually build up. Sorry to waffle but hope it helps!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

ElsieB said:


> So when going upstairs just let him cry ?


If he is in a safe enviroment ie his crate or puppy pen or utility room yes he will learn you will come back just like he does at night. Hattie still sometimes cries when in the car and she sees me moving my horse around the yard or talking to someone. I just ignore it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ElsieB said:


> So when going upstairs just let him cry ?


If you're planning to go upstairs to get chores done then I would definitely put him in his crate. Whenever I put Biscuit in his crate day or night, I cover it with a dark blanket and this seems to keep him quiet and he will tend to go to sleep. If I were just popping upstairs for a quick shower, I used to put him in a playpen, which he hated! - but at least I knew he was safe. My youngest used to try and entertain him too - once he got past the nipping stage! It's definitely OK to let them cry - they have to get used to being alone like that and it's the only way he will learn to fit in with your routine, rather than the other way round. If I shut the kitchen door on Biscuit just to put the rubbish out, he will still bark and whine like crazy - and it drives the family mad - but I just ignore it as I don't want to go rushing back to every whimper! x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine follow me everywhere in my house all the time. They have to be next to me every second. I love that about them! They wait outside the bathroom door while I have my shower as they know I won't be long. Dexter has been better since I got Bonnie, he doesn't get anxious as he has a friend with him all the time, but they still follow me from room to room even if they are in a deep sleep!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow hates to be away from us so I gave in and allowed her upstairs when she was tiny (only under supervision) which now means that she expects to come upstairs whenever we're up there. I don't mind but my partner wanted to set boundaries as apparently I 'ruined' my parents cocker spaniel by allowing her to sleep on my bed (now at 16 they can't get her to sleep in the kitchen so she's in their room!). It seems that Willow pines for whichever one of us leaves, it doesn't matter that we're only nipping up to the loo she whines and whines and has to be distracted by the other person. It doesn't annoy or bother us but it's obviously just a poo thing! My partner said he heard familier whining whilst out the other day and sure enough it was another poo!! I wouldn't worry about Ted but if you want to have boundaries (i.e. not sleeping on your bed or going upstairs) then you'll just have to ignore the whining until he gets past it!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Ted sounds a lot like my Scarlett. Since he has only been home a week, I would give him some more time to settle in. There were times that we let Scarlett cry a little, I would talk to her if she couldn't see me, and we always came back for her! She used to cry the entire time I showered, even if she was right in the bathroom beside the shower - so I know what you mean about that one! But now that she is 8 months old, there is a big improvement! She still follows me around the house (which I love! I love that she loves me and is always at my side) but she doesn't cry like she did when we first brought her home. I can now shower in the quiet! She still comes into the bathroom with me, but she will lie on the rug until I am finished showering. So try to just hang in there, it gets better!


----------

